# Owner's Time in BVI July 2018



## russkc (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello,

I'm checking to see if anyone has owners time available in BVI for July 2018. Looking for a catamaran with 4C/4H w A/C and Gen for one week.

Please email me a russ (_at_) syssolutions (_dot_) com.

Thanks!

Russ


----------

